# AT&T droid life review



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's the AT&T Droid life review. Granted I preordered Verizon's version its still something and can give us an idea about what to expect I believe. One of my fears coming from gnex is battery life seems like it will be a nice improvement.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/19/samsung-galaxy-s3-review/


----------

